# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Autisme en kwikverbindingen

## zazu500

Het verband tussen kwikverbindingen in vaccins en autisme wordt steeds duidelijker. 

Er zijn steeds meer onderzoeken die de relatie tussen gifstoffen in vaccins en het ontstaan van autisme aantonen.

Uit een Deense studie blijkt dat het aantal autismegevallen zeer sterk is gedaald nadat het land het gebruik van thimerosal, een kwikverbinding in vaccins, heeft verboden. 

Dit onderzoek werd al in 2003 gepubliceerd door het tijdschrift Pediatrics. *
De conclusies van het onderzoek werden echter in eerste instantie verdraaid door het Amerikaanse Centre for Disease Control (CDC). Medewerkers van het CDC hebben grote hoeveelheden data uit de studie weggelaten zodat er een andere conclusie getrokken werd. 

De Coalition for Mercury-Free Drugs (CoMeD) heeft echter officiële documenten verkregen die de ware feiten naar voren laten komen en de relatie tussen vaccins en autisme bevestigen.

Dankzij het bekend worden van deze onthullende informatie, worden deze instanties nu onder druk gezet om objectieve informatie over dit onderwerp te publiceren. Het is een positieve ontwikkeling dat de waarheid rond deze feiten nu alsnog bekend gemaakt is. Dit is weer een stap dichter bij de kennis die noodzakelijk is om schadelijke stoffen uit ons zorgstelsel te laten verdwijnen.

Het is essentieel dat ouders goed worden geïnformeerd over de risicos en voordelen van vaccinaties, zodat ze weloverwogen keuzes kunnen maken voor hun kinderen.

Bron:*Naturalnews.com

http://www.naturalnews.com/034038_vaccines_autism.html

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb er al eerder op gewezen dat die verhalen over het zogenaamde verband tussen autisme en vaccinaties allemaal berusten op één enkele studie.

De onderzoeker die deze studie uitvoerde, bleek te zijn omgekocht door een letselschade-advocaat. Deze advocaat probeerde op dat moment veel geld te verdienen door ouders van autistische kinderen wijs te maken dat hun kinderen autistisch waren geworden door een doodnormale vaccinatie.

Het onderzoek is gecontroleerd, en toen werd de fraude ontdekt. De publicatie is teruggetrokken uit de literatuur. Alle co-auteurs van het artikel hebben zich inmiddels gedistantieerd van de inhoud.

Enkel op wat vage forums doet dit gevaarlijke verhaal nog de ronde.

Gevaarlijk? Ja, gevaarlijk. Er zijn al tientallen onschuldige kinderen gestorven doordat ouders bang werden en hun kinderen niet beschermden tegen gevaarlijke ziektes. Andere kinderen leven nog, maar zijn levenslang zwaar gehandicapt.

En waarom? Alleen maar omdat één enkele letselschade-advocaat één enkele onderzoeker voor grof geld heeft omgekocht.

Daarom, beste Afra, zou het beter zijn om deze gevaarlijke onzin niet meer te verspreiden, om te voorkomen dat er nóg meer onschuldige slachtoffers vallen.

Hieronder enkele serieuze (!) en onbevooroordeelde bronnen:
British Medical JournalNRCDe GezondheidsraadStichting Skepsis

----------


## sietske763

haha, dus jij had ook al door dat afra terug is met een andere nickname...

----------


## Flogiston

Joh, dat was zo overduidelijk, dat kon gewoon niet missen!

En inderdaad, jij en ik hebben het hier openlijk durven zeggen, maar we zijn beslist niet de enigen die dit doorhebben.

PS. Heb jij hetzelfde vermoeden als ik omtrent de verwachte reactie van de "nieuweling" zazu500 op deze ontmaskering?  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ja hoor...............hij zal eerst wel gaan ""oorlog"" voeren, dus krijg straks de volle laag wel over mij heen,
je moet eens op zijn profiel kijken....daar heb ik wat getypt, zonder eerst andere vermoedens....
als je bij zijn statistieken kijkt; bij alle berichten, dan zijn er vandaag of gi. ook nog heel laat, 5 stellingen geplaatst.
ben er echt zooooooooooo zat van,
weet je, op deze wijze worden veel mensen buiten gesloten...vanwege het hoge niveau,
ben zelf echt niet dom, maar heb 3 weken in een kunstmatige coma gelegen en dat heeft zeker restverschijnselen gegeven, oa minder begrijpen, rekenen en taalfouten,
dus als er 5 stellingen van afra bijkomen in 1 dag, kan ik hier ook niet meer """meepraten"" en dit forum s voor iedereen...toch??
was gi avond die vaccins, de linken aan het doorlezen en op you tube bekeken.....en was al zo gehersenspoeld dat ik geen vaccianties meer wilde....met alle risico,s vandien...
gelukkig weet ik nou wie er achter zit en met jouw reacties erbij, weet ik bijna zeker dat het toch beter is om een griepprik te halen,
bedankt daarvoor!!!
gr

----------


## Flogiston

Dankjewel, Sietske!

Eigenlijk is het wel jammer dat we hem hebben ontmaskerd. Als we hem zijn gang hadden laten gaan, had hij gewoon regelmatig weer zo'n zotte stelling neergezet. Ik had er dan een prima weerwoord op kunnen geven.

Hij had dan bijvoorbeeld kunnen posten "Honing helpt tegen kanker" of zoiets. Met een link naar een vaag onderzoek erbij.

Ik had dan het echte onderzoek opgezocht, en laten zien dat de onderzoekers iets héél anders vertellen. Bijvoorbeeld dat die arme kankerpatiënten alleen konden genezen dankzij de chemotherapie. En dat honing dan een beetje kon helpen om sneller weer op krachten te komen nadat de chemotherapie de patiënt erg had verzwakt.

Dan had iedereen die de topic-titel "Honing helpt tegen kanker" geloofwaardig vond, eerst het onzinverhaal kunnen lezen dat je normaal alleen op heel vage forums vindt, en direct daarna kunnen lezen hoe de vork werkelijk in de steel zit, compleet met een link naar het echte onderzoeksverslag erbij.

Ik had dat wel mooi gevonden. Maar ja, ik denk niet dat Afra nu nog veel zal posten.




Trouwens, als ik ooit ergens iets schrijf dat je niet goed kunt volgen: gewoon vragen, dan probeer ik het op een andere manier uit te leggen.

Er zijn ook dingen die ik niet begrijp, en dan hoop ik ook altijd maar dat ik mag vragen om uitleg en dat iemand dan bereid is die uitleg te geven. Andersom kan dan natuurlijk ook. Dus nogmaals: gewoon vragen!




Overigens denk ik niet dat hij "oorlog" zal gaan voeren. Ik heb al opgeschreven welke reactie ik verwacht. Ik wacht af wat er gaat komen...  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

ik heb even de deur open gezet ..op 'n redelijke kier !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

twijfel dus..................
ik begin je een beetje te kennen.....
dus snap je ""poppetje""

dag allemaal, dag Afra, welterusten allemaal!!

----------


## afra1213

_

Hij had dan bijvoorbeeld kunnen posten "Honing helpt tegen kanker" of zoiets. Met een link naar een vaag onderzoek erbij.

Ik had dan het echte onderzoek opgezocht, en laten zien dat de onderzoekers iets héél anders vertellen. Bijvoorbeeld dat die arme kankerpatiënten alleen konden genezen dankzij de chemotherapie. En dat honing dan een beetje kon helpen om sneller weer op krachten te komen nadat de chemotherapie de patiënt erg had verzwakt.

Dan had iedereen die de topic-titel "Honing helpt tegen kanker" geloofwaardig vond, eerst het onzinverhaal kunnen lezen dat je normaal alleen op heel vage forums vindt, en direct daarna kunnen lezen hoe de vork werkelijk in de steel zit, compleet met een link naar het echte onderzoeksverslag erbij.

Ik had dat wel mooi gevonden. Maar ja, ik denk niet dat Afra nu nog veel zal posten.

_

*Flogiston*,
Leuk te lezen als Afra1213 afzijdig blijft om steeds Afra1213 belachelijk te blijven maken,
alleen omdat hij anders denk. Maar dit wil niet zeggen dat hij geen gelijk kan hebben.

Ik wens jullie alle 3 succes met jullie thee kransje.

Het is jammer dat je zo bekrompen blijft denken.
Maak de alternatieve geneeswijze maar gewoon belachelijk, 
Je tracht een ander worden in de mond te leggen die ik *nooit* zou zeggen.
Je valt mij toch zwaar tegen, je valt weer in je zelfde rol terug.

*Voor Sietske en Christel*,
Weet je wat de humor is.
Ik heb gelezen dat julle beide al jaren met klachten lopen.
Als jullie doktoren alles zo goed konden oplossen waarom zit je dan
op dit forum. Ik heb alle enkele malen aangegeven dat ik geen kruiden kan noemen
omdat ik dan de verwachting wekt jullie te kunnen helpen.
Ik noemde steeds een orgaan waar de klachten vandaan konden komen in de hoop dat 
de bewuste persoon zelf verder zou gaan zoeken naar een homeopaat of iemand anders die op dit orgaan kon gaan zoeken.

alles wat ik geschreven heb beruste op mijn eigen ervaring waarbij ik zelf gezien heb dat de
persoon is genezen. Dus voor mij is dit mijn waarheid, behalve mij artikelen over vaccinatie deze waren uit de media, dit heb ik ook steeds aangegeven.

Ik heb steeds mijn twijfels over de bijwerkingen van deze vaccinaties.

Er was verder geen enkele bijbedoeling.

IK WENS JULLIE VEEL SUCCES MET JE ZOEKTOCHT.
IK KAN JE VERTELLEN DAT JE ZAL DE OPLOSSING NOOIT ZAL VINDEN

----------


## christel1

Afra, ik ben door de reguliere geneeskunde door het oog van een naald gekropen... ik ben hier enkel om mensen advies te geven met wat ze kunnen doen en hoe ze het moeten aanpakken en er kwam geen kruid aan te pas... Dus MIJN dokters hebben me wel geholpen... 
En geloof me ik heb humor hoor, als iemand me vraagt of ik wel nog functioneer met alles wat ik al heb meegemaakt dan lach ik het weg.... 
Ik heb in het verleden veel meegemaakt en ik wil gewoon mijn ervaringen delen met andere mensen/leden en als je je tweelingzus ziet sterven, ten onder gaan aan kanker dat wens je aan je ergste vijand niet toe ... en misschien moet je eens een kijkje gaan nemen op het skeptisch forum van een of andere kwiet die zichzelf dokter noemt in van alles en nog wat, daar heb ik ook op gepost, niet onder een nickname maar onder mijn eigen naam.... en Christel is dus wel mijn eigen naam, geen nickname, niks, ik ben zo geboren en zal zo sterven...

----------


## sietske763

hiermee bewijs je dus dat je echt Afra bent onder verschillende nick names,
en jij beledigd mij van mijn ""ziek zijn"" heb je ooit enige interesse gehad in een ander, de reden van ziek zijn,
zal je het nog 1x zeggen en en dan helemal klaar met jou, zazu en mascotje...

heb 5 jaar geleden een operatie gehad met vele complicaties, ben achter elkaar 8 x geopereerd, daarna ben ik met spoed op de ic gebracht, alle organen werkten niet meer en ben dus in coma gehouden en leefde op alle apparaten die je maar kunt verzinnen....
beademing, nierdialyse enz en moest parenterale voeding hebben en dat doen ze niet gauw heb bijna 3 weken op sterven gelegen, het is volgens de medici een wonder dat ik nog leef...
ja ik leef.........maar ben erg vaak ziek door die complicaties....enne....oordeel je nu nog zo hard...
als ik voor de zoveelste x weer wordt opgenomen (ong 2x per jaar....door de restverschijnselen) zal ik tegen de medici zeggen dat ze naar mijn lever moeten kijken, heerlijk als dat zou helpen dan was mijn kwalitijtsleven stukken beter! en als je je verdiept had in Christel dan zou je je schamen over wat je gepost hebt...zij heeft ook veel moeizame dingen in haar lichaam en ze is altijd positief en heefy ook geen leverafwijking, denk dat je geen letter van deze post nooit gezlezen hebt....want je interresseert je niet voor anderen, alleen jouw stellingen zijn belangrijk voor je, terwijl ierereen zich juist daaraan ergert!

en trouwens, je had gezegd dat je niet meer zou reageren; dus hou je aan je woord, alsjeblieft!

----------


## sietske763

enne, nog 1 ding, beste afra,
ik geloof zeer zeker in alternatieve geneeswijzes, loop zelfs regelmatig naar ""mijn"" homeopaath en soms kan hij me helpen en soms niet...
ik krijg nu fosfor van hem...voor mijn constitutie......en weet je wat deze dokter zegt ...
(hij is een afgestudeerde HA en heeft daarna de homeopatie gekozen)
ja...........ik moet mijn med. BLIJVEN slikken en hij hoopt me in zoverre ""beter te maken"" dat ik minder med. nodig heb....dus niet stoppen met reguleerde med.!!!!!!!!!!! en hij verwijst mij regelmatig naar een specialist....dus hij heeft niets met mijn lever, pancreas en rauwe boter en melk
nou, succes verder met je bekrompen leven en hoop niet voor je dat je zoiets als mij mee hoeft te maken, want als jij voor dood op de IC terecht komt in coma, kan je niet zeggen dat je liever grassprieten hebt dan een beademing!

----------


## afra1213

Ik zou niet meer reageren maar dan moet je mij ook niet steeds in die onzinnige
discussie meer betrekken.

----------


## christel1

Blijkbaar ben je dan geen man van je woord.... .sorry om het zo cru te stellen, heb liever iemand met het hart op de tong en die eens goed vloekt en tiert dan iemand die het achter iemand zijn rug omdoet met andere nicknames aan te nemen.... en toch zijn idee wil doordrijven.

----------


## sietske763

nou veel plezier verder en hoop dat je niet meer inlogt
trouwens, je bent niet uitgelogd, dus je liegt ook nog,
jammer he, dat ik aan de groene stip zie dat je er nog bent!
enne.............heb voor de zoveelste x teruggelezen...maar jij bent vanmorgen weer begonnen!

----------

